# Melo 2 tank



## Smoky Jordan (17/10/15)

Evening guys

Who will getting the Melo 2 tank with the EC-Ti coils and when?

Thanks


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/10/15)

We are not getting the Melo as a stand alone tank but we are bringing in the Istick TC 60W kits with the Melo tank included and we are bringing in the TI coils. Looking at the first week in November


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are not getting the Melo as a stand alone tank but we are bringing in the Istick TC 60W kits with the Melo tank included and we are bringing in the TI coils. Looking at the first week in November


Please let me know if you do decide to bring in the tank


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/10/15)

Wilco


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

@Smoky Jordan have you looked at the iJust2? It has a slightly higher juice capacity (5.5ml) but doesn't have the top filling system that the Melo 2 has. They use the same coils.

eciggies has stock: http://eciggies.co.za/Sub_Ohm/Sub-O...eaf-iJust2-Pyrex-Glass-BDC-Sub-Ohm-Tank-5.5ml


----------



## element0709 (18/10/15)

I will have the melo 2 tank up for sale shortly...came with my istick...not going to use it


----------



## Smoky Jordan (18/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Smoky Jordan have you looked at the iJust2? It has a slightly higher juice capacity (5.5ml) but doesn't have the top filling system that the Melo 2 has. They use the same coils.
> 
> eciggies has stock: http://eciggies.co.za/Sub_Ohm/Sub-O...eaf-iJust2-Pyrex-Glass-BDC-Sub-Ohm-Tank-5.5ml


Hi @BumbleBee 

Funny enough I had the iJust2 tank a little while ago with the Ni coil but wasn't impressed with it. At the time my ego one mega with a Ti coil was kicking it's ass


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> 
> Funny enough I had the iJust2 tank a little while ago with the Ni coil but wasn't impressed with it. At the time my ego one mega with a Ti coil was kicking it's ass


I've only tried the regular 0.3 kanthal coils, such an incredible vape, so far it's beating my subtank, goblin and billow


----------



## element0709 (18/10/15)

Hmm....now I'm tempted to keep mine lol~


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/10/15)

Can confirm that we will be bringing in the Melo 2 tank with our next order


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/10/15)

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa have managed to obtain one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

